# EMERCENCY!!!!!!.......PORCUPINE QUILLS!!!!



## peggy

Help, my dog just had an encounter with a porcupine and he has quite a few quills in his nose and muzzle and I think in his mouth. I am in the bush, a 4 hour drive from the vet but that doesn't help anyway because I am alone and have no vehicle......he won't let me pull the quills and I can't hold him by myself....he is too big. My husband will be home tomorrow evening, Not sure what to do.....I am very worried........I have been able to pull the odd quill out but he is very distressed.......


----------



## KW Farms

I really wish I could help. I have very little experience with this. Not totally sure what you could give him, but just make sure he has plenty of water available. I would try your very best to at least get the quills out of his mouth, if he swallows any it won't be good.

Have you tried taking ropes and tying him to a fence real good so you can keep him still? He'll put up a good fight, but if it holds him, you can try and get some of the quills out easier. Hang in there...if you can get the majority of the quills off, I think he'll be ok til tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

OOOH I HATE taking out quills!

poor baby, sorry but the only way is to get a few people to hold him down while you pull them out, It hurts REAL bad.


----------



## maple hill farm tina

There was an article last month in Countryside magazine about the best way to remove the quills, but I don't remember much about it. I'll have to dig it out and re-read it. I know they have their back issues online, maybe that would help... I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this by yourself. The idea of tying the dog to a fence to try to help hold him is a good one...is there anyone else you could call to come out and help?


----------



## liz

I know that I have read that vinegar helps to soften them....but, being alone, I don't think that helps at this point, so sorry.


----------



## Randi

It is true! Vinegar will soften the quills so they will come out more easily. We used apple cider vinegar and it worked pretty well. It does take several people to hold down a large dog to pull them. Sometimes, if you keep soaking them the dog will get them out himself. If you see or feel lumps, hot spots, drainage you may be stuck with a long ride. I sure hope things work out okay for you.


----------



## peggy

I managed to get our mining neighbor to take the dog to the vet. I hate to ask something like this but it is for the dogs sake. The neighbor looked at the dog and agreed that he needs to go to the vet, too many in the mouth area to pull safely. Poor puppy, but he should feel better in a few hours. Hopefully it won't happen again, and if so I will try the vinegar if there aren't too many. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## sweetgoats

I am glad you are getting the little one to the vet. Those quills have barbs on them and when you ppull them out, it is VERY painful. They will rip the hole larger and OH how it hurts.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Glad he is going to the vet. 
Maybe he learned to stay away from those porcupines.


----------



## peggy

Hi guys, just letting you know that Buddy is home safe and sound. The vet said he had LOTS of quills in his mouth and it was good that he was brought in. I got some meds for the pain and infection. My neighbor doesn't even want to accept any payment for taking him........but I will give him something. He lost his little dog this winter so maybe I can paint a portrait for him. Thank goodness for friends.


----------



## liz

So glad to hear that he was taken in to the vet and on meds...and I think that if your neighbor refused monetary payment for his help, he would really appreciate a portrait of his beloved buddy :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

Ouch .... :shocked: poor baby ..glad he will be alright.... :hug:


----------



## iddybit acres

So glad he's doing better!


----------



## peggy

Well, it certainly was a stressful situation for Buddy and me. He is feeling much better today. I have him on some pain medication so he is laying around a little more than he usually does. We did actually fine 2 more quills around his muzzle and one in his shoulder area that the vet missed. They did the best that they could and they pulled lots but said to keep a close eye for any signs of infection in case they missed any. I guess the quills can migrate because of the tiny barbs on the end. It took two people 30 minutes to pull all the quills. Yikes!


----------



## liz

Aww...poor fellow, I'm sure he'll recover well because he has a mommy like you :hug:


----------



## jduwall

I uggg.. so glad you got him to the vet...We had that happen once...My DH and I have to rope him down to the picnic table and take them out...it was awful....

old farmer told us later that if you clip the quills to release the air pressure in the quill the barbs retract..never did try that though but it is good to know...make sense.

like the vinegar idea too


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

This has happened to us 3 times and boy is it a nightmare! the first time it involved 2 dogs. one of them got only 5-6 the other dog had a whole face full and it didn't both him a bit. They required vet care.

The second and third incident was with our "farm" puppy. Luckily it was a baby it found twice and we just pulled them out because they didn't have barbs on them.

I hope your dog heals fast and gets better soon!


----------



## peggy

Hi all, just thought you'd like an update on Buddy. He was a little out of sorts the first week after he had the quills removed. It may sound silly but I think it affected him mentally as well. He just didn't seem himself. He is back to his old self now but we are still finding and pulling out the odd quill that was missed. I hope and pray that this never happens again. It was awful. He does have one in his cheek that we are watching and hoping that it works its way out or else it will be another trip to the vet. It is completely inside the skin and there is nothing to grab so we'll have to see.


----------



## Randi

I'm glad to hear Buddy is doing better. That quill on the cheek may benefit from some vinegar. Just put a little on a rag and moisten the spot once or twice a day. It may help the nub soften and slide out.


----------

